# Fancy mice wanted



## fenwoman (Nov 3, 2008)

I am looking to get back into mice. My interests are the unusual coat types. Satin, naked, rex, long coated. In pretty colours (lilacs, blues, cinnamon etc) I'm finding it really difficult finding breeders of quality mice of good size with larger ears. I am willing to travel within a 60 miles radius of Peterborough for the right mice. Excellent knowledgeable home assured with dotty old lady.


----------

